# temp pacemaker and pacemaker insertion same day



## nancygard1 (Mar 16, 2009)

A temp pacemaker was inserted because sales rep was not present at that time but will be present later on same day.  Can both temp and pacemaker be billed?  Different sessions but same day.  Procedure takes place in cath lab.

Thanks,
Nancy


----------



## deeva456 (Mar 17, 2009)

yes you can bill a temp pacemaker same day as a permanent pacemaker, 33210-59. Make sure your documentation supports the need to place a temporary pacemaker. 

Dee


----------

